
Swiss voters reject campaign to radically alter banking system - Matrixik
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-swiss-vote-sovereign/swiss-voters-reject-campaign-to-radically-alter-banking-system-idUSKBN1J60C0
======
Matrixik
This was interesting to me:

> The vote, called under Switzerland’s system of direct democracy after
> gathering more than 100,000 signatures, wanted to make the Swiss National
> Bank (SNB) the only body authorized to create money in the country.

> Contrary to common belief, most money in the world is not produced by
> central banks but is instead created electronically by commercial lenders
> when they lend beyond the deposits they hold for savers.

